# August 2018 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Sep 12, 2018)

Congratulations to @windzup for "My Boy"


----------



## windzup (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you so much I’m over the moon I’ve never won anything and it will spur me on to learn as much as I can to improve on all my photos.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 12, 2018)

You don't need to learn much! That pic is wonderful! Well deserved win.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 12, 2018)

Wonderful shot, congratulations!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 13, 2018)

congratulations


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 13, 2018)

Well done, lovely image...


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 14, 2018)

What a cutie! And great model. 
Congratulations...


----------



## Pomo (Sep 22, 2018)

Сongratulations!


----------



## Sil (Sep 24, 2018)

congratulations... i m very happy for you !!


----------

